# A Fa.....magányosak,ligetek, erdők, társak,...



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

A Fák akik meghatározók a természetben.
A Fák akik védelmeznek, éltetnek........., és akikre sokszor talán egy pillantást sem vetünk pedig fantasztikusan csodálatosak. 
Íme:


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

Az erdő fohásza

Vándor ki elhaladsz mellettem, ne emelj rám kezet,-
Én vagyok a tűzhelyed melege hideg téli éjszakákon,
Én vagyok tornácod barátságos fedele,
melynek árnyékában menekülsz a tűző nap elől,
s gyümölcsöm kik oltják szomjadat.
Én vagyok a gerenda mely házadat tartja,
Én vagyok asztalod lapja,
Én vagyok az ágy melyben fekszel,
a deszka, melyből a csonakodat építheted.
Én vagyok a házad ajtaja,
bölcsöd fája - koporsod fedele....
Vándor
Ki elmész mellettem hallgsd meg kérésemet:
Ne bánts!​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

Hobbyból a farmer Axel Erlandson addig alakította fáit – metszette, hajlította és oltotta – amíg azok rendkívüli formát nem értek el, melyeket Cirkusz Fáknak nevezett el. Például azért, hogy ez a Kosár Fa létrejöhessen, Erlandson hat juharfát telepített egymás mellé, melyeket aztán addig oltott, amíg egybenőttek. 

Egy másik:




Erlandson nagyon titoktartó volt ami a fák kialakítását illeti, a Cirkusz Fákat később Michael Bonfante milliomos vásárolta meg és átszállította Bonfante Gardens nevű parkjában, 1985-ben​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

Az Óriás Mamutfenyő (Sequoiadendron giganteum) csakis Kaliforniában, Sierra Nevadaban él. A legnagyobb Óriás Mamutfenyő a Sherman tábornok fája. A hatalmas óriás a Sequoia Nemzeti Parkban található, magassága 83,80 méter, tömege pedig eléri a 6000 tonnát. Az „égig érő” fa megközelítőleg 2200 éves​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

A Parti Mamutfenyő hosszú életéről kapta nevét, egy pozsonyi tudós, Endlicher Istvántól. Bár életét nézve nem olyan hosszú életű mint a Sierra Nevadai park fái, mégis a világ legmagasabb fája a 600 éves "Tall Tree", Magas Fa, amely 112,11 m, és törzsátmérője 13,5 m. Még nála is magasabb a Sztratoszféraóriás, amely 112,77 m, de a nemzeti park területén kívül, a Humboldt Redwoods Állami Parkban áll.​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

*A Tölgykápolna* 

Franciaország leghíresebb fája a Ch&ecirc;ne-Chapelle (Chapel-Oak) of Allouville-Bellefosse fa, mely tulajdonképpen csak félig fa, egy létesítmény, fa és emlékmű egyben. 


1669-ben l’Abbe du Detroit és du Cerceau egy kápolnát szeretett volna építeni egy 500 éves kocsányos tölgy (Quercus robur) helyére, azonban a fát nem vágták ki és ebbe építették kápolnájukat, melyet később kibővítették.​Napjainkban a fa több része már elhalt, a koronarész évről-évre kisebb, szakértők szerint a fa már nem bírja sokáig, de mint szimbólum a Tölgykápolna örökké élni fog.​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

*A Tule Tree*​ 

Az El Árbol del Tule egy az Oaxacában élő mexikói mocsárciprus (Taxodium mucronatum). Ennek a fának van a legnagyobb törzskerülete 58 méter és törzsátmérője 11,3 méter. 





törzs részlet


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

*Simatűjű Szálkásfenyő*​ 
A világ legöregebb fája egy simatűjű szálkásfenyő (a Pinus longaeva fajból), a kelet-kaliforniai Fehér Hegységben (White Mountains). A Matuzsálem-fa körülbelül 4838 éves.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

*A Baobab* 

A csodálatos Baobab avagy a Majomkenyérfa eléri a 30 métert, törzsvastagsága 11 méter is lehet. A majomkenyérfa legkiváltságosabb tulajdonsága, hogy hatalmas vízmennyiséget tud tárolni – egy fejlett példány csaknem 120.000 liter vizet is képes magában tartani.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

​fotó: Bocskai István


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 24)

Ő alkalmazkodik! És mi?
Anyóka


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 Október 25)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 26)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 26)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 26)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 26)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 26)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 26)

Gödöllő


​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 26)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 26)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 26)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 26)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 26)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 26)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 27)

​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Október 29)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 November 16)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 22)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 22)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 22)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 22)

​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 November 30)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 November 30)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 November 30)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 November 30)




----------



## Thanatos (2008 December 1)

*



*​ 
*Három vers Po Csü-jitől (772-846)*​ 
Elválás a fűzfánál​ 
Bánatos búcsú, vár a déli út,
telt marokkal hint új tavaszt a szél -
Lám, gyenge a fűz, mégis inni tud,
példát nyújt: iszik és bú nélkül él!​ 

Fűz a Kék Kapunál​ 
Ágakon zöld erezet, színe éri a szíved,
sok elválást, bánatot láthatott, mióta él.
Találkánál, búcsunál egyre áll a kapunál,
töredezett gallya közt elgyengül a déli szél.​ 

Emlékezés egy fűzre​ 
Hajdan fűzfát ültettem a folyam déli partján.
Egyszerre válnunk kellett. Két kikelet letellett,
azóta is emlékszem a bolyhos csemetére.
Ki tört le, gyenge hajtás, életed kinek kellet?​ 

Mindhárom verset Weöres Sándor fordította...​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 December 5)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 December 5)

Debrecenbem a Nagytemplommal szemben található​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 December 5)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 16)

Mennyi erdelkesseg.Van amirol nem is hallottam.Koszonom mindenkinek.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 December 30)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 December 30)

Jukka a pálmaliliom


----------



## irmus (2009 Január 1)

​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 3)

​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 3)

​


----------



## afca (2009 Január 4)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 5)

gyökér részlet​ 


​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 5)

​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 5)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Január 5)

Dani!
Ezt neked hoztam!



​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 15)

*Mennyi szep termeszeti csoda.Gratulalok.*


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)

Foto:OTKO
www.otko.sk


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)

Foto:Adrianna​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)

Foto:Bachratý Boris,Ing.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

http://dendromania.hu/index.php?old=media​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 23)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 28)

szikvafa melynek koronájába sbarack volt oltva​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 28)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 28)




----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Március 2)

*Devil's fork (Az ördög vasvillája)*


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Március 9)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Március 9)

Ő Madagaszkár lakója


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 10)

Szép estét kívánok mindenkinek




​


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Mrs Tanár (2009 Március 20)

*"Kosárfa"*

Hobbyból a farmer Axel Erlandson addig alakította fáit – metszette, hajlította és oltotta – amíg azok rendkívüli formát nem értek el, melyeket Cirkusz Fáknak nevezett el. Például azért, hogy ez a Kosár Fa létrejöhessen, Erlandson hat juharfát telepített egymás mellé, melyeket aztán addig oltott, amíg egybenőttek.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

*A platán fa kérge.

*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

*Öreg fenyő.*




​


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)




----------



## Mrs Tanár (2009 Április 9)

A Föld legnagyobb fája, melyet Malajziában fedeztek fel. Felfedezője szerint legalább ezer éves.
Tudományos elnevezése: Shorea platyclados. Magassága 40 méter, a törzs átmérője 14.3 méter.


----------



## AndiC (2009 Április 9)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Április 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)

​


----------



## Vansboarder (2009 Április 15)

Egyszerűen szép!


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Május 1)

Beobab


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)

Óriás Fa.....





​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)

Elátkozott Nő.....




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 11)

Sajnos beteg a fa és gyógyítani kell.




​


----------



## düdüke (2009 Május 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 20)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 29)




----------



## Valorci (2009 Május 31)

Az Óceán partján....


----------



## Valorci (2009 Május 31)




----------



## Valorci (2009 Június 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 18)




----------



## Kati0428 (2009 Június 22)




----------



## Kati0428 (2009 Június 22)




----------



## Kati0428 (2009 Június 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 13)

Életben maradok???



​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 20)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 20)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Augusztus 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Augusztus 2)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Augusztus 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Augusztus 8)

*Öreg fa.*

Magassága - 50 méter, 142 éves, törzs kerülete 525 cm.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Augusztus 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 28)

Itt az ősz.




​


----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 28)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 7)

Öreg olajfák



​


----------



## irmus (2009 Október 8)

*Püspökszentlászlói Arborétun*


​


----------



## irmus (2009 Október 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Október 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Október 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Október 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Október 8)

​


----------



## carly (2009 Október 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 20)

Szelíd gesztenye fa.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 20)




----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 3)




----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 3)




----------



## madjar85 (2010 Január 4)

a gyönyörű Ginkgo biloba


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 6)

Ez valóba gyönyörű.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 9)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 21)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Január 22)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Január 22)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Január 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 25)




----------



## eozin (2010 Január 26)

Bácsi63 ezek a Te fotóid? Az 580. sz. elképesztő! Mekkora fa lehet az, aminek ilyen a töve? És milyen fajta? 
Ezt felvételt néhány napja csináltam, a házunk előtti platánfa kis golyócskáiról. Olyan kedvesek voltak így, hóval lepetten.


----------



## eozin (2010 Január 26)

A legszebb ginkgo biloba, amivel találköztam, a keszthelyi Festetics Kastély parkjában áll. 






Ősszel ilyen szép, élénksárga a lombja.


----------



## eozin (2010 Január 26)

Egy másik ginkgo, az egyetlen, amit teremni láttam. Tele volt hamvas, halványzöld golyóbisokkal. A pécsi POTE egyetem parkjában áll.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 2)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 6)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Február 6)

***


----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Február 7)

Teafa Kínában


----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Február 7)

6oo éves teafa


----------



## feketemustang (2010 Február 7)

*Bonsai*

Megdöbbentően tökéletesek ezek a csöpp "lények". De éppen olyan odafigyelést, törődést, szeretetet igényelnek, mint az emberi csöppségek. Ha nem törődsz velük, belehalnak


----------



## feketemustang (2010 Február 7)

*Bonsai*

Még néhány...


----------



## feketemustang (2010 Február 7)

*Ködben*

A Mátrában jártunk, és éppen néhány ködös napot fogtunk ki. Teljesen holdbélivé vált a táj. A hangokat is elnyelte a köd, és minden olyan valószerűtlenné, mesebelivé vált...


----------



## feketemustang (2010 Február 7)

*Színek*

Ha végignézel egy tisztás körüli, vagy egy hegyoldalban lévő fákon, nem tudod összeszámolni, hány szín jelenik meg ott, egymás mellett. Ez különösen az őszre jellemző. Én most mégis egy tavaszi képet teszek ide, legalább egy pillanatra megidézve azt a csodát, ami most - kinézve a szakadó hóra - olyan messzinek tűnik...


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)

Mikor a kedvünkre formálhatju a fát




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)

Csöndben meghalnak.Ezért mi is felelősek vagyunk.​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)

*Gyógyítók.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 19)




----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 21)

*Mocsári tölgyek (Szarvas - Arborétum)*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/229887329/" title="Szarvas (Hungary) by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/71/229887329_31472d3f8b.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Szarvas (Hungary)" /></a>


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 21)

*Sárvári arborétum*

A fák itthon is csodálatosak. Lehet, hogy a séták tették azzá... 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/65647570/" title="Sárvár Arborétum - Hungary by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/26/65647570_a6ab47e019.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Sárvár Arborétum - Hungary" /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 25)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/106910697/" title="Snow and night by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/39/106910697_c5fb28c29e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Snow and night" /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 2)




----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Március 5)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/282705902/" title="Autumn by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/106/282705902_5e6ea03cbb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Autumn" /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 9)




----------



## vajo (2010 Március 21)

*Egy Öreg fa megujjulása*

Ujra meg ujra próbál megujjulni.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 22)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 3)

Jeli Arborétum.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

xxx


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Április 10)

*boróka*


----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Április 10)

*bonsai kinai boróka*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 7)

*Fikusz*


----------



## elke (2010 Május 8)

*Bükki fények az erdőben*


----------



## elke (2010 Május 8)

*suttognak a fák*

x


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Május 8)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Május 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 9)

*Mamutfenyő*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Május 10)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Május 10)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Május 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 15)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Május 16)

*ugye ismerős*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## elke (2010 Május 31)




----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Június 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Június 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 10)




----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Június 12)

Margit-sziget
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4640127447/" title="Margit-sziget by jsasvari, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/4640127447_ce3631e3f9.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Margit-sziget" /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 15)

*Mint egy nagy csokor.*


----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Június 24)

*Savas eső*


----------



## elke (2010 Június 26)

.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Június 26)

bácsi63 írta:


> Savas eső


Érdekes ez a wikipedia-fotó. Az írja róla a wikipedia, hogy a savas esőtől elpusztult erdőt mutat. Lehet. Hanem pont ilyen elpusztult erdőket látok itt Kanadában (amint megtalálom azokat, amelyeket én készítettem, fel is teszem őket), ahol elég egyértelműen a pusztulás a hódok ill. emberi tevékenység pl. útépítés következtében fellépő elmocsarasodásé. Vajon honnan tudni, mi is az igazi oka?


----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)




----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)




----------



## pistike75 (2010 Július 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 30)

*Öreg leander.*


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Augusztus 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 14)

​


----------



## cedy (2010 Augusztus 17)

Kertünkből


----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Szeptember 16)

Őszi táj


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 18)

~ őszi ruhában ~


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 18)

magány


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 29)

​


----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Október 2)

Palóc liget


----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Október 2)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Október 24)

Ősz


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Október 27)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 Október 29)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 Október 29)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 November 9)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 November 9)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 11)

A hédervári Árpád-*fa* kb. 800 éves.


----------



## Fikocska (2010 November 23)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 1)

​


----------



## Fikocska (2010 December 6)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 6)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Manócska8 (2010 December 11)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 December 26)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 December 26)




----------



## Manócska8 (2011 Január 2)




----------



## Manócska8 (2011 Január 2)




----------



## Manócska8 (2011 Január 2)




----------



## Manócska8 (2011 Január 2)




----------



## Manócska8 (2011 Január 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 6)




----------



## bácsi63 (2011 Január 6)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Január 20)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Január 22)

Égnek emelt "karokkal".


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)




----------



## irmus (2011 Február 26)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 4)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Március 12)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 13)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 14)




----------



## Fikocska (2011 Március 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 10)




----------



## zn55 (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## zn55 (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## zn55 (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## zn55 (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## zn55 (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## zn55 (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## bácsi63 (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Meghalt a FÁK ANYJA*





Meghalt a Kenyában a "Fák Anyjaként" emlegetett Nobel-békedíjas Wangari Maathai. A Nobel-békedíjat 2004-ben a fenntartható fejlődésért, a demokráciáért és a békéért tett erőfeszítéseiért kapta meg.
A volt kenyai környezetvédelmi államtitkárt rákkal kezelték, egy nairobi kórházban halt meg, 71 éves volt.
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## bácsi63 (2012 Január 10)

*Téli erdő*


----------



## bácsi63 (2012 Február 15)

*Jemen*






sárkányfa


----------



## bácsi63 (2012 Február 15)

sárkányfa


----------



## bácsi63 (2012 Február 18)

Deblin 200 éves fája


----------



## bácsi63 (2012 Február 18)

*



*

*Felsőmocsolád 400 éves hárs*


----------



## bácsi63 (2012 Március 13)

Baobab fa


----------



## bácsi63 (2012 Március 13)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 16)




----------



## bácsi63 (2012 Május 21)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 7)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 23)




----------



## Kriszti7610 (2013 Február 25)

Sziasztok, új tag vagyok.
Nagyon érdekesek a képeitek.


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Június 21)

Jópofa​​


​Eredeti - 1920x1200 - Jpg.​​
```
http://data.hu/get/6675267/Jopofa.zip
```


----------



## bácsi63 (2013 Június 23)




----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Július 1)

Fák 6.​​

​

​Eredeti - 1920x1200 - Jpg.​
```
http://data.hu/get/6704026/fa6.rar
```


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 December 15)

Fák 8.
















Eredeti - 8 Mb - 1920x1200, 2560x1600 - 3 Jpg.​

```
http://data.hu/get/7212880/Jfa8.zip
```
​


----------



## claires (2014 November 16)

gyönyörű


----------



## Denise78 (2014 November 16)

I love the colors of autumn... this image is wonderful!


----------



## phoenyx (2014 November 16)

A *2012-ben az „Év Fája” *pályázat győztese:
Az egri platánfa


----------



## MaCsek46 (2015 Február 2)




----------



## naivbalek (2015 Február 3)




----------



## MaCsek46 (2015 Február 12)

Tiszasüly-Kolopfürdő (gyógyiszap kitermelő üzemet körbevevő park-erdő)


----------



## 123agilaci (2015 December 14)

Az énlaki temetőben


----------

